# 1968 Schwinn Fastback Sting Ray



## edreardon (Jan 14, 2014)

interested in selling my sons bike.  I have receipt and manual from 1968.
e-mail me at    edreardon@charter.net


----------



## spook1s (Jan 15, 2014)

Some pics if you are interested.  Bike is located in Michigan.


----------

